# Help! "No communication with ABS" - U0121. 2009 VW GTI



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have an 09 6mt GTI with 85k miles on it. The car is pretty much stock other than engine/transmission/subframe mounts and shifter bushings. Recently I've been getting a lot of warning lights on my dash. I would start my car in the morning, then as soon as I would pull out of my driveway to make a stop my steering wheel would jerk and the ABS would kick in for my front passenger side wheel. As I processed to drive, the speedometer would start fluctuating all over the place. Finally at around 35mph, the ABS, traction control, and "BRAKE" lights would go on but my speedometer would stabilize at the correct speed. After some more driving at speeds under 50mph the EPC, check engine, and steering (yellow) lights would go on. The car would go into limp mode and steering would feel very slow, giving me only partial assist. Sometimes the steering light would go between yellow and red when my music is playing loud, almost as if it is following the beat of the song. I am guessing that it's a loose electrical connection somewhere but I'm not sure where. I will start by replacing the ABS speed sensor and it that doesn't help I will check my alternator and my sensor cables. My biggest fear is replacing the ABS module since those tend to cost a pretty penny. If anyone has any idea what else I should be considering I'd highly appreciate any input. Thank you!

Edit: Forgot to mention that all of those lights would go away after driving on a highway for sometime at constant speed. The lights would also reset after I turn off my car for an extended period of time but they would always come back on later. 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 1010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 1010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 1010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AE HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NH8G4
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01387 785 00200
VCID: 69D94D73402A355623D-803C

6 Faults Found:
049441 - No Communication with ABS Brake Control Module
U0121 - 000 - - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 130008 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 02:59:38

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 890 /min
Load: 39.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 99.0°C
Temperature: 63.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.081 V

053271 - Please Check Fault Codes in Control Module for ABS Brakes
U1017 - 015 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101111
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 131612 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 10:19:03

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3459 /min
Load: 12.5 %
Speed: 57.0 km/h
Temperature: 45.0°C
Temperature: 28.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

053271 - Please Check Fault Codes in Control Module for ABS Brakes
U1017 - 007 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 42
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 134141 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:43:08

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2989 /min
Load: 48.6 %
Speed: 60.0 km/h
Temperature: 94.0°C
Temperature: 29.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

001287 - Idle Control System RPM
P0507 - 000 - Higher than Expected. - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 131
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 132942 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:20:22

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1308 /min
Load: 11.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 102.0°C
Temperature: 48.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.954 V

049153 - Powertrain Databus
U0001 - 000 - Unspecified Malfunction - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 25
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 138350 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:24:43

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1724 /min
Load: 11.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 99.0°C
Temperature: 42.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V

050217 - Implausible Data Received from Steering Column Control Module
U0429 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 138690 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 03:11:58

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1515 /min
Load: 15.3 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 23.0°C
Temperature: 17.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.938 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104
Revision: 00H35001
Coding: 113B600D49280002880E06E9921C00413000
Shop #: WSC 01316 785 00200
VCID: 74E72C07D7E8F8BE80B-8021

10 Faults Found:
01130 - ABS Operation
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 11
Mileage: 138890 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2368
Count: 32768
Count: 4608
Count: 125
Count: 50193
Count: 62187
Count: 0
Count: 0

00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 13
Mileage: 139058 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 0
Count: 4608
Count: 128
Count: 50688
Count: 5633
Count: 0
Count: 0

00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46)
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 19
Mileage: 136006 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16386
Count: 0
Count: 8704
Count: 67
Count: 49940
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 3072

16352 - Control Module - Electrical Error
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 22
Mileage: 459267 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.08.05
Time: 00:32:10

Freeze Frame:
Count: 1029
Count: 81
Count: 7168
Count: 96
Count: 57856
Count: 16640
Count: 128
Count: 3329

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 21
Reset counter: 27
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.12.05
Time: 16:02:06

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 42738
Count: 7680
Count: 8207
Count: 166
Count: 256
Count: 41755
Count: 6944

01314 - Engine Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 27
Reset counter: 27
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16386
Count: 12
Count: 512
Count: 8194
Count: 44800
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 3328

00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 226
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 135627 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 66
Count: 12
Count: 512
Count: 65
Count: 50735
Count: 1
Count: 0
Count: 0

00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 255
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 131612 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 1088
Count: 0
Count: 4608
Count: 49
Count: 49453
Count: 254
Count: 0
Count: 0

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 242
Mileage: 137822 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16387
Count: 2
Count: 12288
Count: 166
Count: 39168
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 3072

01312 - Powertrain Data Bus
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 72
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 137791 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2
Count: 0
Count: 8704
Count: 161
Count: 49678
Count: 1
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 JM HW: 1K0 820 047 JM
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1212
Revision: 00142032 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 78FF18370B809CDEAC3-802D

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000008661708
Coding: 178D8F214004150047140000001400000028770B5C00010000 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 3365EF1B5266BF86591-8066

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 090708 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00000

2 Faults Found:
00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 244
Mileage: 137880 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.05 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON

01314 - Engine Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 3
Mileage: 138658 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.95 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0352696
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3365EF1B5266BF86591-8066

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 9
Reset counter: 188
Mileage: 137761 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:23:58


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6K AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D0BLAPE
Coding: 0013899
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 6CD734674FD8207E58B-8039

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME3D30345CE

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME3D51215EG

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6352QSME7B493251J

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6362QSME70132E7FR

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME1734470C+

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME17344C170

10 Faults Found:
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent - MIL ON
00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent - MIL ON
02756 - Redundant signal path of Airbag cut-off switch - front passenger side (E224)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent - MIL ON
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199)
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200)
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
01316 - ABS Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON
01316 - ABS Control Module
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus
014 - Defective - Intermittent - MIL ON
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BP HW: 1K0 953 549 BP
Component: J0527 051 0101
Coding: 0002022
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 8109F5D3D85A5D161BD-80D4

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 H HW: 1K6 920 974 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2416
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NH8G4
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 02120 444 54059
VCID: 3979DD33700A45D693D-806C

3 Faults Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 139080 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:04:51

01316 - ABS Control Module
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 52
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 130172 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:13:21

01316 - ABS Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 29
Mileage: 134974 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 22:43:46


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0062
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 100708F2001473
Coding: E9811F070013020000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3561D1035C12A1B6775-8060

3 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 13
Mileage: 138429 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:31:13

01316 - ABS Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 28
Mileage: 129662 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:23:42

01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 13
Mileage: 139080 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:04:52


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879
Component: Kompass 001 0003
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T3LHY03
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDF18923A4A239F67F5-80A8

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 29
Mileage: 129662 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:23:41


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 H HW: 1K6 920 974 H
Component: IMMO VDD 2416
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H63NH8G4
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3979DD33700A45D693D-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 387FD8374B005CDE6C3-806D

1 Fault Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H08 1901
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 3561D1035C12A1B6775-8060

3 Faults Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 131980 km
Temperature: 33.0°C
Voltage: 14.10 V
Voltage: 13.90 V

01312 - Powertrain Data Bus
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 138410 km
Temperature: 24.0°C
Voltage: 14.10 V
Voltage: 13.90 V

01314 - Engine Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 139290 km
Temperature: 35.0°C
Voltage: 12.20 V
Voltage: 12.00 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 139006885103281B0904058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 8407FCC7C748483E30B-80D1

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3979DD33700A45D693D-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: F4E7AC0797E878BE00B-80A1

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio PM6 019 0037
Revision: 00019000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7H2244968
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 29590D7380AAF556E3D-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 8407FCC7C748483E30B-80D1

2 Faults Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 24
Reset counter: 214
Mileage: 131764 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:01:32

00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 29
Mileage: 139743 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:05:46


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## abpatel (Nov 30, 2013)

*SAME PROBLEM *

I have been having the same exact issue! were you able to get yours fixed??? if so please let me know how


----------



## Noir_and_Gonzalez (Dec 23, 2007)

Did either of you ever fix this? I'm having the exact same problem.


----------

